

13 Lessons Learned at Go Youth Conference - mariardalmeida
http://startupship.org/13-lessons-learned-at-go-youth/#gs.03f1357df4124e9aacf2d27bde4d0e36

======
paulboyce
Love this artice, full of wisdom:

"you should always listen to feedback but don’t let anyone slow you down”

Plus for those doing sales: "Be insanely persistent but polite too"

~~~
mariardalmeida
Cool! Thank Kathryn Minshew from The Muse and Or Arbel from YO for those tips
;)

------
lvme
Great event coverage! Awesome stuff guys

------
goncalorib
Great article @Mariardalmeida

~~~
mariardalmeida
Thanks :)

------
carrozo
Great piece. Go Portugal!

------
goncalounip
Nice one

